# New Orleans



## alef (May 16, 2007)

I'd like to start a general New Orleans thread. Such a beautiful, culturally rich and tragic city deserves continued appreciation.

My brother sent me this lovely link today, full of great photos of signs:
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/neworleansjournal

Here are some of my own photos of New Orleans:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/_alef_/tags/neworleans


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 18, 2007)

I went to NO in 2002 for the Jazzfest. it was awesome. But its pretty much fuct now, isn't it?


----------



## stroober (May 18, 2007)

i went there pre Katriona

loved it


----------



## hendo (May 18, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I went to NO in 2002 for the Jazzfest. it was awesome. But its pretty much fuct now, isn't it?



I haven't been since Katrina, but Miss T and I loved it. I've followed its fortunes ever since and its definitely fighting back. I'd go again but the crime level is something else and I'd want to know they'd got that sorted to some degree.


----------



## alef (May 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I went to NO in 2002 for the Jazzfest. it was awesome. But its pretty much fuct now, isn't it?



It's not in great shape, but neither is it hopeless. On a physical level the areas destroyed were residential neighbourhoods, the beautiful areas such as the French Quarter and the Garden District are fully intact.

Economically the city was pretty much bankrupt _before_ Katrina, and crime has often been shocking. The main difference now is that the population is much smaller.

This year's Mardi Gras and Jazz Fest both were considered big successes. I haven't been back since just before Katrina. My parents at first moved away, but just this week have returned to live and start again.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2007)

We got few family friends who live there. Most of them were OK, no problems, apart from one set of people who had just moved house next to where the levy broke.    I would love to go there again, it was the best place ever. It was heartbreaking watching what happened to it during Katrina. Mainly the fuckwittery of Brown and Bush   . In America the cavalry are supposed to appear at the last minute.. this did NOT happen in the way it should have done.


----------



## phildwyer (May 19, 2007)

I'm going there this summer.  Apparantly the French Quarter is pretty much intact, but the surrounding residential neighborhoods have been decimated.  So it's more or less a living museum at the moment.


----------



## alef (May 19, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> ...So it's more or less a living museum at the moment.



It's been like that for generations. New Orleans has been surviving on tourism, based on its glorious/notorious past history, for at least my lifetime. I spent my childhood there (moved to London in 1990) and certainly remember conversations throughout the 80s of the city just living on its memories.

When Louis Armstrong became big he left NO and pretty sure Dr John lives in LA. The Neville Brothers, though, have always stayed but are less known elsewhere. Fats Domino famously has remained but has hardly recorded in the last fifty years.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 22, 2007)

It struck me as a cool (ok incredibley hot) place to live, and the uni isn't that bad isn't it? I thought I could happily move there, become an alcoholic and get covered in tatoos from head to foot. In fact I was severely tempted not to leave when I was there.. I wonder what would have happened if i stayed...


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 22, 2007)

Its the only place in the States I ever really really wanted to go, but I think it would be just too depressing to go now. I watched Katrina and the aftermath is abject horror - I couldn't believe what I was seeing on tv, that people were just left to die because they were poor and black. Fuck Bush, he should go to hell for that alone.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 22, 2007)

I was there in October , in the centre of The French Quarter , everything is intact but the streets are empty by comparison and as a result  the atmoshphere has changed completely , it was always on the tacky side particularly during daylight hours but it used to burst into life late evening . Don`t get me wrong , even a downtrodden  New Orleans is still a great place to party but it is suffering terribly from a lack of population and reduction in visitors.
 I think about 20 percent of the previous inhabitants of the city never returned after being displaced and looking at the devastation outside in the  suburbs 18 months after the disaster it is not difficult to understand.


----------



## Tequila (May 24, 2007)

New Orleans was my home for a year back in the mid 80's but I have since then visited it countless for weekends, mardi gras or the Jazz festival. It's so unique in many ways and it's essence and spirit is hard to embody in just a brief visit.

One of the ways people can help Nawlins is by visiting it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 24, 2007)

Thats justthe excuse i need


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm going to New Orleans next month (and also Mississippi for 2 days)! So excited! We're going to do air bnb. So many great places to chose from. 

Anyone been have any advice/ suggestions?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2015)

if you are feeling particularly grim you could visit the house of Delphine LaLaurie who scandalised society entire by her hideous torture of the slaves she kept. Seriously grim stuff. Trip Advisor has good reviews for it. Also: gumbo. I haven't had gumbo and I would like to try a seafood one. You try it and report back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm going to New Orleans next month (and also Mississippi for 2 days)! So excited! We're going to do air bnb. So many great places to chose from.
> 
> Anyone been have any advice/ suggestions?


I'm very jealous. I'd love to go. 

How to Tour Louis Armstrong’s New Orleans- page 1  | Travel | Smithsonian

Beignets | Cafe Du Monde French Market Coffee Stand

The Mississippi Blues Trail - Museums along the Trail


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> if you are feeling particularly grim you could visit the house of Delphine LaLaurie who scandalised society entire by her hideous torture of the slaves she kept. Seriously grim stuff. Trip Advisor has good reviews for it. Also: gumbo. I haven't had gumbo and I would like to try a seafood one. You try it and report back.



wow, that Delphine LaLaurie stuff is pretty hideous 

I will definitely try gumbo. I have tried jambalaya elsewhere in the south, and liked it.


----------



## Bonesy (Oct 16, 2015)

Have always wanted to go here ever since I saw The Big Easy lol.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 26, 2015)

by the way New Orleans was fucking amazing! I haven't written it down yet because I haven't had a chance to sort my thoughts...or my 100's of pictures etc. I really recommend it, possibly my favorite place I've been in the US.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> by the way New Orleans was fucking amazing! I haven't written it down yet because I haven't had a chance to sort my thoughts...or my 100's of pictures etc. I really recommend it, possibly my favorite place I've been in the US.


I did think of you and the possible gumbo when I read about the lousiana purchase the other day. I thought to myself 'oh so thats the french connection. That woman off of the internets is going there. And they do spicy fish stew.'

I'm sure the lousiana purchase is history 101 for american kids but I was unaware.


----------

